# SBGR251 Inbound--Pictures Added



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

Pics to follow, but I finally bit the bullet on a Grand Seiko. I'm a bit of a lurker here, in part because most of my watches are Swiss. However, I've always had a soft spot for Seiko. After countless emails going back and forth between Spring Drive and automatic, I finally gave Steve at Timeless (who was great, btw) my decision a few minutes ago. And now, the wait begins! I'm anxious to see how it compares to my others in terms of finish and also timekeeping.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

Looking forward to photos and your thoughts on the watch after delivery. I would think you will be happy with the finish and performance.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

What's the point in asking for a screw down crown update if you already bought one?
Looking forward to a thorough review.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

T1meout said:


> What's the point in asking for a screw down crown update if you already bought one?
> Looking forward to a thorough review.


Exactly--I only have one. Doesn't mean I won't acquire another, perhaps in the black dial!


----------



## juggernaut1 (Aug 22, 2017)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

Looking forward for pics too


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

I'm seeing a Grand Seiko thread with no Grand Seiko in it.....tsk tsk tsk ;-)


----------



## delraywatch (Aug 26, 2017)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

It is an excellent watch, finishing nice, and a solid movement. Looking forward to see some action shots!

-John


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

It's a great watch, really an underappreciated gem within the GS lineup, same for its predecessor the SBGR051. It's one of the most sincere, from a design standpoint, GSes I think, avoiding the increase in case size that even GS has been susceptible to lately or any superfluous complications and aesthetic elements. It's the same for the SBGR059/259 which gets no attention, unfortunately.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GB-MAN (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

Nice choice .. Congrats


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

At least, it has arrived: FedEx dropped off my new SBGR251 this morning. I say "at last," but shipping was very quick. Timeless ordered the watch directly from Grand Seiko USA. I've taken some mediocre and completely amateur pictures, but it will sort of walk you through the process of opening the packaging. It might not be something most people care about, but it might be of interest to those who have purchased Swiss luxury watches, and are wondering how the presentation of Grand Seiko compares.










The outer box is a simple dark blue cardboard with embossed gold lettering. The inner box was surrounded by a thick layer of some sort of Japanese paper. You can see off to the left there's a small side pocket with various paperwork inside--not unlike how Omega used to package their watches.










I found it interesting that most of the paperwork is in Japanese. The main instruction booklet has an English section, but the other documentation you see in the picture above is only presented in Japanese. I have no idea what it says or means.










There's also a leather-like fold-over beneath the inner box, which contains the Grand Seiko Inspection Standard, shown above. Unfortunately, this does not pertain to my specific watch, but rather is a general outline of all the standards a Grand Seiko mechanical movement must pass (uncased). It would be nice if the specific results for my watch movement were included, or perhaps an online database, such as the METAS information Omega provides.










































It's a lovely watch. Really great size for a dressier every-day-wear option. The weight is commensurate with the size of the watch: it feels neither too light, nor too heavy for its size. The bracelet is supple--perhaps a little too supple. The center pin is rather thin, and there's a lot more play to the Grand Seiko bracelet than, say, a Rolex. It's much closer to an Omega bracelet, which makes sense considering the design is similar (single pin held in place by two, easy-to-lose screws). I found the screws very tiny, but easy to remove with a nice 1.14mm screwdriver. Although the bracelet has more play than other, similarly priced watches, if makes easy for the curvature to conform to the wrist. Moreover, the links have beautifully rounded and highly polished edges, which prevents them from digging into your wrists (take note, Tudor).


















All of my other watches are divers, but my Better-Half has a Datejust I, so I brought it out just to give the GS a sense of scale. You can see the finish of the GS is outstanding, even side-by-side with the Rolex. It's also obvious that the GS is the thicker of the two--which I blame on the display back. I know, it's a lovely decorated movement, but I wish there was a solid back option to shave a couple millimeters off the thickness. Regardless, it's still more than manageable for daily wear.

I have nothing to report on accuracy, yet. We shall see as the time passes. Today is just day one, so I'll probably give it a few days before I check. Overall, I'm quite satisfied. Again, Timeless and Steve were great to deal with. This watch isn't exactly what I would call a bargain, but it's certainly well-priced. I would say, however, that GS has a little catching-up to do in terms of presentation if this is the same packaging that accompanies their hi-beats and more expensive spring drives. Packaging has nothing to do with the quality of the watch; but, it is something that people notice and compare. This is especially true if an individual owns other luxury watches.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

You going to love the plain, silver dial, especially in the night time. When all the street light seemed to gravitate towards the dial and bounce off the watch hands. In term of legibility you can't ask for more.

More pics on the


----------



## mho_london (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats, really nice looking watch you have there, the finish really does look good and glad to hear it is at least comparable to the finish of Rolex.
I agree regarding the presentation box that it is not that memorable, I guess if they go a bit more high end on that part the price may have to go up though.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Very nice Grats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow. Don't see many of those or their predecessors... awesome, very underrated watch! Good choice!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome finish on the GS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: SBGR251 Inbound!*

I would have to agree. The SBGR251 is the successor to Grand Seiko's modern aesthetic, beginning with the SBGR001 around 1998, then the SBGR051. I also enjoy the case designs that descend from the 44GS series, but the SBGR001 is the first modern Grand Seiko I ever noticed. It is really a perfect case size: substantial enough to feel sturdy and be easy to read; small enough to slide under a shirt cuff and not bang on every door knob within arm's reach. The only thing I would change is perhaps a tighter bracelet (it has more play than I am used to) and a slightly larger clasp with the ability to make micro-adjustments.


----------



## k.och (Apr 21, 2017)

Congrats 👍


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Wow this is beautiful !


----------



## Memcdowe (Dec 26, 2016)

Gorgeous watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful watch!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roland8512 (Sep 7, 2017)

That's a stunner mate.

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisca70 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful timepiece, what is your wrist size?


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

chrisca70 said:


> Beautiful timepiece, what is your wrist size?


It's about 7 inches.


----------

